# Meet Bodhi!



## summergolden1 (Jan 21, 2021)

I am very thankful for this page and the knowledge you all provide. Because of your help, I was able to find a reputable breeder with all their clearances and ended up with my sweet boy! Thank you doesn’t even begin to explain my feelings!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Awwww, what a cutie. Your love for him and the bond will just grow sweeter every year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bodhi sure is a cute little guy, Congratulations!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awww! Bodhi is beautiful!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a sweetheart. Congrats! Wishing him a long life and loads of Golden adventures!


----------



## summergolden1 (Jan 21, 2021)

cwag said:


> Awwww, what a cutie. Your love for him and the bond will just grow sweeter every year.


Thank you! I look forward to many many years 😊


----------



## summergolden1 (Jan 21, 2021)

OscarsDad said:


> What a sweetheart. Congrats! Wishing him a long life and loads of Golden adventures!


Thank you so much!


----------



## summergolden1 (Jan 21, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Awww! Bodhi is beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## summergolden1 (Jan 21, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bodhi sure is a cute little guy, Congratulations!


Thank you so much!


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

He just looks so sweet and adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## summergolden1 (Jan 21, 2021)

chelseah said:


> He just looks so sweet and adorable! Congratulations!


Thank you!! He is super sweet!


----------

